# Finished Projects



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, here they are. The bottle holders work but I want to modify them to broaden the bottom a bit. The fish, welcome sign and mommy signs are going to the store up north when we go up this week.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are great, Barb! The exasperated mommy sign made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looking good real nice.
never seen the bottle holders cut like that real nice


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Those are great, Barb! The exasperated mommy sign made me laugh out loud.


Thanks Oliver. Saw it in a store I think and had to make it my own lol


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like Oliver I had to laugh at the exasperated mommy sign. As always nice work and I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Semipro said:


> looking good real nice.
> never seen the bottle holders cut like that real nice


Thanks John. I had been playing with the design, making a prototype. A friend of mine saw it and fell in love with it asking me to make one for her daughter and daughter in-law. They work (as you see) but getting the bottom right freehand is difficult so I want to modify it.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I loved the fish sign!
I had to look up the "fill your hands..." quote, I was clueless (nothing new there).

Did you make these CNC, or freehand?
Is the lettering stenciled, or did you draw it? The cursive is very pretty, especially that Welcome! sign.

~M


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Moz all my signs are done freehand. I create them on the computer and transfer them to the wood by through the wintergreen oil method. And thank you. I love making them.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Richard... I did the same when I first read it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like them all Barb, the fishing one is my favorite tho. You sure do nice work.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

There all incredibly good , and I swear you've bought a cnc router table and are keeping it a secret lol .

Having a new shop must really agree with you


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb,

You are at again making very nice sign. Great stuff I love them all.
You really do some excellent work looking forward to seeing some
more of your great signs. 


Cheers Graham.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Barb. Flying children now thats good


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> There all incredibly good , and I swear you've bought a cnc router table and are keeping it a secret lol .
> 
> Having a new shop must really agree with you


LOL Rick Sure! Add that to the house we just got and the truck I had to purchase... I'm up to my eyeballs in payments! And thanks... I've missed having a place to work (wow.. been a year ago this month that Bentley was sold, in what proved to be a much too hasty decision). I did the Mommy one forever ago (don't even remember when) and had the fish created forever ago as well, just now got to do the cutting. I still have a ton of signs and projects in my computer that are ready for doing, or transfer and cutting, but I need wood and time. Maybe after the holidays


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Larry and Graham. I'm hoping to get enough business this spring to be able to quit my day job, but I'm not holding my breath just yet. I need an electrician to come out and get me some ample electricity out to the shed, as the generator is giving me the blues, so I use a heavy duty extension cord run out there, but with that, I can only use one tool at a time, which means no helpers (Ken) allowed. (He usually will sand, drill, or whatever other task needs to be done on projects to help get them done.)


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

Barb, very nice work. you route all that freehand? albeit with a template? if so, you have a mighty steady hand and i would love to see a video of your technique?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Kevin. Yup, all freehand. I transfer the pattern I create on my laptop to the wood using wintergreen oil and follow the lines. Ummm maybe one of my wonderful friends will post that link to the video of the Wintergreen oil. As for how I route, I would need someone to come take a video for me. Then maybe Rick will be convinced that I don't have a CNC :lol:


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Freehand, wow, that is nice work. How about one with a quote for "exasperated" wood workers. lol


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

well you do have very steady and skilled hands and i hope you do get a video posted.

as for the oil transfer, i have never heard of that? what does that process consist of?

thx & merry xmas


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Using a laser printer, I print out the pattern backwards, and use wintergreen oil on a q-tip then use the cap to brandish it like a decal. Then I use my router and follow the lines. There's a video here under the how to area I think. For being computer literate I can't use the url link posting


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> well you do have very steady and skilled hands and i hope you do get a video posted.
> 
> as for the oil transfer, i have never heard of that? what does that process consist of?
> 
> thx & merry xmas


Here's Barb's video on using wintergreen oil. Transferring patterns has been simple, painless, and accurate since I learned her technique. I even use it to put a logo on the back of my signs.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Oliver. I knew I could count on my friends here


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

More great signs Barb! I like what you did with the bottle holders, I haven't seen that design before.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> More great signs Barb! I like what you did with the bottle holders, I haven't seen that design before.


Thanks Mike. I'm working on monograms and other shapes for them as well. Keep your fingers crossed lol. My boss had never seen one at all, and was amazed by it when I showed him yesterday. He told me "I may have to commission you for a few of these..."


----------

